# Inforamtion on old Hoyt Defiant



## fingerflinger (Jan 10, 2004)

Could be Meridian or Carbon Plus limbs, if it is 46" ATA. Could have been a custom order?


----------



## cfassm (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a 2000 Hoyt Defiant. The limbs are XT2000, redline single cam. Depending on the DL, ATA is 38 7/8 to 39.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

dsheffey said:


> I bought a Hoyt Defiant off ebay last Sunday. The bow hasn't arrived yet but I've started wondering about the information that the seller gave me. The seller claims the bow is 46" axel to axel. The limbs have been painted over so the seller couldn't tell me what limb is on the bow. I did some searching here in the classifieds and a defiant supreme is listed as 42". If a supreme is 42 I don't think you can get a long enough limb to make a 46" bow? Anybody know about these bows?
> 
> Dan


Hoyt tune charts list the bow with contender limbs @ 44 3/4 ata , with lx pro limbs 43 3/4 ata , usually the longer limbed bows back then had the contender limbs which is a solid 1 piece limb , he could have measured wrong or possibly has string & cables messed up enough to get that xtra inch , just some thoughts


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I am borrowing a Defiant Contender. I took it home tonight. It is about 44.5" in length and appears to have #3 Accuwheels. 8" brace height, but only maxes at about 45#. I plan on moving the draw to 32" and giving it a shot.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I believe Hoyt made a different Defiant model in the early to mid 90s that pre dates the tune charts. It would of had an anodized finish verses the powercoating on the later models. I'm relying on memory so I could be wrong.


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

It would be the model from the mid 90's. It's the anodized riser for sure. The limbs and wheels are who knows what. It's not the contender limb becasue it's recurve. If memeory serves me right there were 3 different limb lengths. Several of them like the fast flight, and eclipse made a 40" bow. The supreme limbs made a 42" bow and then there were several that made a 44" bow like the carbon plus, legacy, meridian. Who knows what I've got coming. I'll let you know when it gets here.


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, once again I learn the leason about buying off ebay. BUYER BEWARE. The limbs were Legacys that for some reason have been painted over with brown paint and then cloth camo tape on top of that. The a-to-a length was 44" as I had suspected not 46 as advertised. The strings and cables were advertised as "new, just installed" It should have said installed a year ago and then left laying in the sun. The cat wiskers that had been installed were so dry and brittle that they fell like rain when I shot it the first time. The riser had been painted brown as well and looks like it got cleaned with a scrub brush to get the paint off. I wasn't very happy when I opened the box.

After I calmed down and cleaned it up some I did kind of laugh at myself. When will I learn.

If anyone has some long Hoyt limbs laying around I could use them. These worry me a little.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

that's to bad sir . i have been lucky ebaying and in fact have received some awesome bows and at least one at an incredibly good price . most of them now belong to 6 or 8 other ''archerytalkers'' .


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Big, I'm with you. I've bought more bows off ebay than I will admit to in public. I guess this is the first time I feel like I didn't get what I thought I would.

Truth is once I got over the initial shock of how nasty it was and cleaned it up some, it's not a bad bow.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

dsheffey said:


> I bought a Hoyt Defiant off ebay last Sunday. The bow hasn't arrived yet but I've started wondering about the information that the seller gave me. The seller claims the bow is 46" axel to axel. The limbs have been painted over so the seller couldn't tell me what limb is on the bow. I did some searching here in the classifieds and a defiant supreme is listed as 42". If a supreme is 42 I don't think you can get a long enough limb to make a 46" bow? Anybody know about these bows?
> 
> Dan


I have a little info on the Hoyt Defiant models if you are still looking. 
Let me know what you need and I will try to find it.

I don't have any info on a 46" Defiant tho.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

You could have a ProStar. 
They were around 46" or 47" and the risers are similar in looks to a Defiant from the mid 1990's.

Just a thought.


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Moose,

It was a defiant with Legacy limbs. The seller didn't know what he had, or how to read a tape measure. Good shooting bow but man that riser is heavy.
Stick


----------

